# School issues with IBS



## IDK5 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im 14 and have a lot of trouble going to school I am afraid to go to the bathroom in school because its just so embarising does anyone else have this fear if so tell me how you deal with it


----------



## hele07_12 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well im 15 and ive had ibs for a few months now.I have the same fears EVERDAY.You need to just not let them take you life over.I'm letting my fear of going to the bathroom take my life over and well now im seeing a phyciatrist and shes thinking about putting me on somekind of antidepressent/antianxiety meds.Just try your best not to worry. Try doing yoga it kinda helps.And get your parents or guardians bring in a Dr.s note to school telling themto let you go to the bathroom anytime you need to.I hope you have luck.You can add me and message me anytime you wanna talk.


----------

